

Reputation On Stackoverflow (Graph) - gordonguthrie
http://www.freeimagehosting.net/uploads/629ce435b8.jpg
We all 'know' that most of the work on a user-generated site is done by a small number of users but it is rare to get a clear picture of it. Stackoverflow has a great reputational system and easy to parse user profile user pages so I knocked up a simple scatter plot of reputation versus ranking. Any more data on  user participation in community sites?
======
michael_dorfman
Using a logarithmic scale for the axes would probably make for a more
instructive chart...

